# I'm worrying about a Blue Jay and her babies.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2021)

We have blue bird houses on the fence posts that go around our veggie garden. 
This year a Blue Jay has decided to move in, she has already laid 5 eggs. 
She isn't as big as other Blue Jays, and is very busy going in and out. 
Pretty soon they will hatch. The problem is she hasn't built much of a nest. Only a few tiny dried twigs. 
Blue Jays don't usually nest in the bird houses and since the hole is for a blue bird I'm wondering if the babies will be able to get out,. Blue Jays look so much  bigger than a blue bird. 
Since she didn't add a lot of nesting material the babies are almost on the floor of the house which is very deep.
The top of the house opens so I can  keep an eye on them but have no idea when they should be on their own if they appear to be stuck inside.

.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have blue bird houses on the fence posts that go around our veggie garden.
> This year a Blue Jay has decided to move in, she has already laid 5 eggs.
> She isn't as big as other Blue Jays, and is very busy going in and out.
> Pretty soon they will hatch. The problem is she hasn't built much of a nest. Only a few tiny dried twigs.
> ...


I'm not a bird expert, but can someone add more nesting material to make it more feasible?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2021)

@PamfromTx at this point the material would cover the eggs and I'm not sure Mama would appreciate any activity around her house. I'd hate for her to get scared and leave. Thanks  for trying to help though.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @PamfromTx at this point the material would cover the eggs and I'm not sure Mama would appreciate any activity around her house. I'd hate for her to get scared and leave. Thanks  for trying to help though.


Can you leave some nesting material on the fence or somewhere near the birdhouse? Maybe some fluffy stuff and dried grass and little pieces of yarn or fabric or something? Wouldn't hurt to do that just to see if she'll use it.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @PamfromTx at this point the material would cover the eggs and I'm not sure Mama would appreciate any activity around her house. I'd hate for her to get scared and leave. Thanks  for trying to help though.



Could you use a pair of cooking tongs (so that  you don't touch anything or get your scent on the eggs),   and put some material  under the eggs from the top ??  

In the past,  when I had my house,  I left  clothes dryer lint out for the birds to help them to make nests.  They always took it.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have blue bird houses on the fence posts that go around our veggie garden.
> This year a Blue Jay has decided to move in, she has already laid 5 eggs.
> She isn't as big as other Blue Jays, and is very busy going in and out.
> Pretty soon they will hatch. The problem is she hasn't built much of a nest. Only a few tiny dried twigs.
> ...


Wow.....how lucky you are to enjoy this part of Mother Nature's treasures.
Please, would be a good idea not to disturb or change the nest.....doesn't take much interference for them to abandon the site.
Keep an eye on it, and hope for the best.
Supplying nesting supplies are a good idea, located somewhere birds can help themselves.......But......NO BRIGHT COLORED ANYTHING......


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Could you use a pair of cooking tongs (so that  you don't touch anything or get your scent on the eggs),   and put some material  under the eggs from the top ??
> 
> In the past,  when I had my house,  I left  clothes dryer lint out for the birds to help them to make nests.  They always took it.


A birder friend of mine told me that the thing about birds not liking our scent is a myth. But like Ruth said, what could scare the mother bird off is just her coming and going too much. If the mother bird picks up more nesting material, she'll probably instinctively tuck it under the babies after they hatch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow! I've heard of House Sparrows taking up residence in Blue Bird houses, but not Blue Jays.

The little ones grow so fast, Ruth, I would do a check every 2-3 days.

As for padding up the nest, it's recommended that drier lint not be used. I would leave well enough alone.

Give momma and little birdies lots of space, and perform regular checks on the birdhouse to ensure all is well.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2021)

I agree with all those stating to leave the birds and Mother Nature alone. Only intervene when absolutely necessary.

We had birds nest in our eaves trough one year and one of the birds fell down the side wall so we ripped our siding out. It needed changing anyway. 

Yes. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 12, 2021)

I thought I'd give you an update on the birds nesting in the bird house.
I worried for nothing. This wasn't a Blue Jay but a Blue Bird. I don't know what made me think it was a Blue Jay. 
I watched and when she left the nest I took a couple of quick photos.
They are progressing nicely although I think one didn't hatch. Not sure, I didn't want to hang around the house to long.
She seems to be getting use to me being in the garden.  She comes and goes while I'm there. 
It's a good thing because I have some planting to do this weekend.
I'll leave her alone now as she tends to her babies. 
All is well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I thought I'd give you an update on the birds nesting in the bird house.
> I worried for nothing. This wasn't a Blue Jay but a Blue Bird. I don't know what made me think it was a Blue Jay.
> I watched and when she left the nest I took a couple of quick photos.
> They are progressing nicely although I think one didn't hatch. Not sure, I didn't want to hang around the house to long.
> ...


OMG, doing a happy dance right now!

How sweet is that!

Thank you so much, Ruth, for posting an update on this.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

So sweet. Nice photos Ruth. There’s so cute. 
The babies are all mouths. Lol


----------



## Chet (May 16, 2021)

I belong to a fishing forum and one of the members has blue birds yearly. He feeds them meal worms and they readily take them. Any bait shop should carry them. Just leave them out in a plate or whatever and let them find it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2021)

@Chet thats a good idea. I heard they like meal worms but didn't know where to get them. I'll try the bait shop in town tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I thought I'd give you an update on the birds nesting in the bird house.
> I worried for nothing. This wasn't a Blue Jay but a Blue Bird. I don't know what made me think it was a Blue Jay.
> I watched and when she left the nest I took a couple of quick photos.
> They are progressing nicely although I think one didn't hatch. Not sure, I didn't want to hang around the house to long.
> ...


A face (or faces) only a mother would love !   lol


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

They do _love_ those dried little _mealworms!
It's worth the effort, 
and yes, they would pick them up out of any type of tray or dish._


----------

